# Vibrator Push Rod Length?



## shogun (May 8, 2010)

I'm trying to get an old chassis going, but am missing this part. I'm thinking of making one out of brass tube, but if I knew the length it would help. 

Do you think the weight of it will be crucial? Maybe an old axle would serve better.

Thank you!

Too bad the old Mercedes doesn't readily adapt to a T-Jet. Looks like I'd have to add a lot of spacers. Only one Vibrator chassis can be made to run with the parts on hand, an it will go under a wine colored Jag.

BTW... is it hopeless to get it to run on 18 volts?


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I use nylon rod, not sure you want to use a conductive material. I'm don't think the fit would be that bad for a tjet chassis, might want to try that first.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Use of a conductive material is a no-no! Whatever you use MUST be heat resistent too!

It must be non-conductive, other wise you'll have a direct short between the insulated variable contact on the breaker plate AND the reed body; thus bypassing the coil all together. By using a conductive actuator rod, your basically connecting the pick up shoes together with no load between them.

21/64" is about right for the length.

Personally, I cut a long but square slice off of an old t-jet gear plate. (Think of it like a scale 4x4 fence post). I chuck it in the dremmel and buzz the corners round. Then I cut it to length and square the ends with a fine file or sand paper.

They work flawlessly and best of all they are free. :thumbsup:

Keep in mind that they were originally designed to run on 24V AC, but will run fine on DC. 18V DC is workable, but should be noted as a 25% power reduction when your cars dont perform quite as they should. I run mine on 24V DC with great results.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I think John at the greenbrier track get them to run 
you may want to email him

go to hoscar.net


----------



## shogun (May 8, 2010)

Thank you, guys. The conductivity issue didn't dawn on me. 

Bill, I've seen your vibrators run on your video, and certainly they look fast. Are they as fast as a good stock t-jet? 

It all makes me wonder how much speed I'm losing with all my cars with just 18 volts... though with a lot of turns, I wouldn't want any more twitch anyway. Already running 90 ohm controllers.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*A fine line in a grey area*

Hmmmmmm....tough question. 

As a general rule, I vote no comparison...but occasionally you find one that really flies... and of that variety I have but a handfull. Really not something I collect, more like something that I have acquired. So the cross section is so small it's hard to make an objective comparison. 

On crap stock tires they are somewhat comparable due to the T-jets dominant power being hobbled by the tires inadequacies; but once you start playing with them the T-jet provides many more oppurtunities for improvment and outshines the vibe easily. The vibe reaches it's ceiling rather quickly with regards to what you can tune into one.

Years of slot doctrine has labled the vibes, finicky, underpowered, and difficult to dial in. I've never seen anything to support an argument to the contrary.

Like anything else, the more you work with them the more you'll finger them out. For me, good power was a quantum leap, limiting frictions and shoe tuning is critical; which is slotcar 101 regardless of make or model. The vibe is just more sensitive to these things due to it's Neanderthal design and underpowered nature.

Ya might try a 22V DC (AFX?) transformer to get ya closer. I think they still pop up at auction.


----------



## shogun (May 8, 2010)

Thanks, Bill. I don't really want to get too involved with the Vibe, but I'm fixing a friends dads small collection of nine cars, and of four Vibes with lots of missing parts, I think I can get one running. It's more curiousity, the challenge, and the hope of satisfaction that motivate me. I grew up with T-Jets through AFX, and this is what I like. Fun to learn new stuff, though.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Here is a listing I just found by Googling "Push Rods for Vibrators":
http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-MODEL-MOTORING-VIBRATOR-10-REED-PUSH-RODS-NEW-/150585283030
I have several Vibs in my race box with old Lacer lexan bodies and AJ's Lightning 22's. They usually suprise everyone with their speed when I pull one out and run it.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## shogun (May 8, 2010)

I thought gold was conductive? : ) $20 for ten - well, I hope I can make one, as one's all I need. Thank you, though!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

2.00 a piece for NOS 50 year old push rods seems like a decent price to me. I can understand not wanting 10 if you only have one car, but they are a "wear" part, so having a spare or two wouldn't hurt. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-MODEL-MO...150592680618?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item231005f2aa 5 for 10.00 any better? 

You never know, you might run into another vibe at a yard sale next week...


----------



## shogun (May 8, 2010)

Yeah, I thought maybe I was being rude instead of witty, right after I posted. I'm reflexively cheap, but on the other hand, don't like nickle and diming folks. This vibe... it's not even mine, and there's only one. I'll get it running just to say I did, then it probably won't be used after that. That's why I can't spend $20. The owner said, "just so long as I don't have a ninety dollar tab..." Yeah I must say, 5 for ten is tempting. I'll have to tally his parts list, which includes a few t-jets.

Thanks for the help, guys. I really have a deep respect for the lot of you, having read the archives extensively. It's a treat to be "talking" with you now.


----------



## cbwho (Dec 14, 2021)

Could a section of toothpick work?


----------

